# Vermeer 6" chipper performance?



## IBleedOrange

I'm dropping 6 trees (1 maple, 2 oak and 3 ash) all approx. 55 ft tall with medium spread. I would like to rent a chipper to get rid of the small branches as opposed to hauling them to the dump. Sunbelt rentals has a 6" chipper (details below) that seems to be what I'm looking for. My question is can I expect to get everything chipped in one day. I plan on chipping everything under 4 inches. I'm not sure of the expected performance from this chipper and I do not want to rent the chipper for multiple days (due to cost) if I can avoid it. Thanks for your help.

Model: BC625A 
Make: Vermeer 
Max. Dia. Material: 6" 
Engine: Kohler 25-HP gas 
Feed Opening: 6" x 6" 
Cutter Head: Disc 
Feed Rate: 165-230 FPM


----------



## begleytree

trust me here, I've rented these to pull with the 4wheeler into brushlots that we clean out. (places I can't get my pickup and morbark into)
You can load the brush on a trailer and haul away faster than fooling with one of these 625s. trailer rental is probably cheaper too.
you will end up renting this chipper for 3 days for this job, imo. anything over 2 inches triggers the stupid autofeed 'feature' and takes forever!!
Disclaimer: I cant see the trees from here, they may be all wood with 4 pieces of brush each. 
-Ralph


----------



## tbst

A brush bandit chipper 65 will work wonders. It has more HP and a wider opening, so you do not have to cut all the brush up.


----------



## neighborstree

knock them all down, get everything on the ground, seperate the wood from brush. then rent a quality 9 to 12 inch chipper for aprox 300 a day , have it for one day, blow it out and get paid


----------



## Climb020

I have used this chipper once. It was brand new and for the size it would take it worked ok. For the amount of brush you have you should be able to get it done in one day. Just get everything stacked up in bunched so that way you can just chip all day and not have to mess around. I personally liked the auto feed. Instead of measing with the control bar you can go and grab more brush.

You could also check your local Vermeer dealer and see what they would charge for a bigger one so that way you could get rid of the wood without having to rip it all first.


----------



## begleytree

Climb020 said:


> I personally liked the auto feed. Instead of measing with the control bar you can go and grab more brush.



I disagree. imo, its a POS feature that allows a chipper manufacturer to underpower their equipment. imo, a chipper, when properly powered, should take brush of the size it is designed to take, without stopping every 2-8 inches. To me, the auto feed is like running full skip on a 36" bar, powered by a 029. its a crutch. I throw an armload into mine and go get more brush. no control bar, just the sweet sound of brush being chipped without hesitation.

and, imo, theres no way that 625 is going to chip 6 trees in a day(unless you are counting 24 hours) last one I rented took 7 hours to autofeed small underbrush that my morbark would have chipped in 30 minutes. in hindsight, I would have been more productive to have drug all the brush up out of the woodlot and chipped it with mine.
but whatever you think. its your job.
-Ralph


----------



## gumneck

IBleedOrange said:


> I'm dropping 6 trees (1 maple, 2 oak and 3 ash) all approx. 55 ft tall with medium spread. I would like to rent a chipper to get rid of the small branches as opposed to hauling them to the dump. Sunbelt rentals has a 6" chipper (details below) that seems to be what I'm looking for. My question is can I expect to get everything chipped in one day. I plan on chipping everything under 4 inches. I'm not sure of the expected performance from this chipper and I do not want to rent the chipper for multiple days (due to cost) if I can avoid it. Thanks for your help.
> 
> Model: BC625A
> Make: Vermeer
> Max. Dia. Material: 6"
> Engine: Kohler 25-HP gas
> Feed Opening: 6" x 6"
> Cutter Head: Disc
> Feed Rate: 165-230 FPM




Just my thought, but if your going to use the tops as firewood you may consider decreasing your 4" size down to decrease the amount of brush to get chipped. I know its more work and cutting but that's fun too right? There's very little wood I wont burn in my open fireplace, twigs to stumps, I've done it. 

Good luck, I've been pondering renting a chipper myself so I'm interested in the replies.


----------



## tbst

Like I said early rent the Brush Bandit 65, had no problems with it, very versatile. And the opening is wider so that you can stick as much in there as possible. Couldnt keep up with it. Like begley said, it is kinda annoying to have to the auto feed. And also, it is annoying when the twigs pull the feed bar back, and stop the feed. Stack the brush neat, and do not cut it up in short lenghts. The Vermeer that your talking about is NOT going to do it, every elbow that you have your going to have to cut it out.


----------



## IBleedOrange

Here are a few photos of the trees in question. They are not huge but have a good number of branches. Thanks for all the replies and advice, really appreciated.

View attachment 41972


View attachment 41973


View attachment 41974


----------



## supergrumpy

*depends*

if the rental yard kept the machine maintained and the knives are sharp and the anvil has nice square edge and the belt is tight and the engine has some guts left, you can chip a lot of branches, one person feeding another dragging, otherwise you will be there a LONG time

bandit 65 has nice wide slot compared to the Vermeer, keep huge set of loppers under the chute for the crotches


----------



## scouse

Those trees dont look too bad, you could possibly get them chipped in one day with the 6" but it would have to be very well stacked,forks cut off etc. But your best doing what the other guys say and hire a 9"+ machine.
We use a bc625 every day and I think begleytree is being over critical of them(no offense), Yeah after using a good 12" its hard going back to a 6" but over here in th UK i'd say 95% off tree surgeons use a 6" on a daily basis. With weight restrictions and poor access to most houses in the UK a large heavy machine is just too much of a hinderence.The bandit 65 is a better machine for the reasons allready stated.Personally if someone offered a straight swop on my chipper for a 12" I just wouldnt take them up on it.

Anyway good luck.


----------



## begleytree

scouse said:


> We use a bc625 every day and I think begleytree is being over critical of them (no offense)


None taken. If we all didn't have different opinions, there'd only be one kinda truck, one chipper, one saw, ect.
-Ralph


----------



## jmcguiretree

Stack the brush in nice and neat. Cut them in single pieces up to 5-6" in dia and find someone after with a bigger chipper.You will save time and maybe even save some money.Someone with a bigger chipper might chip everthing for just a couple hundred.It would take them no time at all to pull up and chip it at the end of their workday(great filler work for them).If this doesn't work go back to plan A.


----------



## tbst

jmcguiretree said:


> Stack the brush in nice and neat. Cut them in single pieces up to 5-6" in dia and find someone after with a bigger chipper.You will save time and maybe even save some money.Someone with a bigger chipper might chip everthing for just a couple hundred.It would take them no time at all to pull up and chip it at the end of their workday(great filler work for them).If this doesn't work go back to plan A.


The brush bandit that I rented was 150, including everything, for 8 hours on the meter. That is the way rentals work generally, hours on the meter. Rent a bigger chipper.


----------



## a_lopa

Agree with Begley, the vermeer 625 is a total waste of time and money.


----------



## neighborstree

i hope you priced that job at atleast 5000.00


----------

